# Ideas for Storing Very Heavy Lathe Chucks?



## erikmannie (Feb 5, 2022)

I just bought a lathe chuck that weighs 165 lbs. I am soliciting ideas on how to store this and another chuck that weighs 140 lbs. I also don’t have a place to put my 5C collet chuck on D1-6 backplate.

I use a tool post crane to switch between chucks. I would like a *cart* to wheel over to the lathe when I do this.

The tool post crane chain *does* reach down to the floor if I end up choosing a very low cart (like a furniture dolly).

I am currently using a Miller TIG Runner (welding) cart to store the 140 lb chuck, but this cart really is too narrow for a 12-1/2” chuck. It looks like a tipping risk!

I am considering either a huge rolling cart, or a hydraulic cart.

I’m not sure what benefit I would get from the hydraulic cart other than being able to lower it down when not in use, this in order to lower the center of gravity so that it doesn’t tip over.

I have needed a hydraulic cart once in the past, for the purpose of removing my benchtop mill off of it’s stand. I still need to repaint and re-level this mill stand.

A huge cart would almost certainly be in the way. A benefit from this would be a lot of much needed storage on the bottom.

I wish I had time to build a cart to my specifications, but I have projects that I’ve been working on for 3 years that are stalled due to long hours at work.

After posting this, I am starting to lean toward the hydraulic cart so that I can use it for that other (milling machine stand) project.


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 5, 2022)

Here are the Harbor Freight hydraulic carts:









						500 lb. Capacity Hydraulic Table Cart
					

Amazing deals on this 500Lb Hydraulic Table Cart at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				




and









						1000 lb. Capacity Hydraulic Table Cart
					

Amazing deals on this 1000Lb Hydraulic Table Cart at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 5, 2022)

the benefit of the hydraulic cart is if you need to store it and whatever's on it underneath something when not in use. Otherwise a standard cart would give you more storage space. You could even make the bottom row slide out on a couple of 100lb draw slides so you can still access stuff on the bottom shelf with your crane


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 5, 2022)

This is what I meant by a large cart. The weight capacity is 500 lbs.












						Uline Flat Shelf Utility Cart - 44 x 25 x 33
					

Load and unload oversized items easily. Top shelf doubles as a work surface. Non-marking 5" casters: 2 swivel, 2 rigid. Power Strip and Utility Hooks available.ULINE offers over 38,500 boxes, plastic poly bags, mailing tubes, warehouse supplies and bubble wrap for your storage, packaging, or...




					www.uline.com


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 5, 2022)

I store all my chucks in the base of the lathe. My lathe has a cabinet on the headstock side and tailstock side. I lined the bottom with wood and made cradles so they don’t roll. I keep them there to add more weight to the base.


----------



## WobblyHand (Feb 5, 2022)

erikmannie said:


> Here are the Harbor Freight hydraulic carts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


500 lb one is flimsy.  1000 lb one is ok.  I used the 1000 lb one to move 400 lbs of machinery on a pallet, from my wife's hatchback to my side porch.  The wheels are polyurethane coated.  The coating comes off on a 400 lb load leaving bare steel wheels.  The carts do take up a bit of room when not in use, but are really handy when you need one!


----------



## benmychree (Feb 5, 2022)

I installed a tram rail over my 19" lathe ( a barn door track) and used a HF electric hoist to handle chucks, I store them at the left end of the headstock on the floor on a wooden cradle, it works well.


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 5, 2022)

a hand crank shop platform straddle lift would be best in my mind---you could easily make one using cable winch or gear and roller chain. or watch for a used one in your area. it would work for all areas in your shop. 
Dave


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 5, 2022)

Now I am looking at buying 2 of these for the super heavy chucks. It can be adjusted down to 16 inches square.

The weight capacity is 400 pounds, and they are very affordable.



			Amazon.com
		


EDIT: A lot of the reviews mention that this is junk. I won’t go anywhere near this.


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 5, 2022)

Now I am looking at this. I’m trying not to end up with junk.









						Wesco Industrial Products 278762 23" x 35" x 38 1/2" 400 lb. Steel Folding Platform Truck
					

Reduce the strain put on your employees by heavy loads with this Wesco Industrial Products 278762 23" x 35" x 38 1/2" steel folding platform truck! This platform truck's impressive 400 lb. capacity will help you efficiently move large loads. For smooth movement, this truck includes four 8"...




					www.webstaurantstore.com


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 5, 2022)

Now I might be posting too many links. This looks like it is probably not junk, but I would have to save up for it:









						Cambro 2030UT110 600 lb. Black Utility Truck with Chrome Handle
					

Whether you're receiving inventory, restocking shelves, or taking a large order to a customer's car, this Cambro 2030UT110 black 600 lb. utility truck makes every heavy lifting job a breeze.<br><br>The Cambro 2030UT110 truck has a 600 lb. maximum capacity. It features 5" casters, 2 swivel and 2...




					www.webstaurantstore.com


----------



## rabler (Feb 5, 2022)

2x6 box on wheels


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 5, 2022)

The size and weight capacity of this one seems perfect for two 12-1/2” OD lathe chucks:









						Regency 27 1/4" x 14 1/4" x 7 1/2" Milk Crate Dolly - 2 Stack Capacity
					

Save time transporting your milk crates by stacking them on this mobile Regency milk crate dolly. Accommodating (2) 13" x 13" crates or stack of crates, this dolly will maneuver easily and quickly around your commercial kitchens, storerooms, and hallways. Wherever you need to go, this dolly will...




					www.webstaurantstore.com
				




Here is the single version:









						Regency 14 1/4" x 14 1/4" x 7 1/2" Milk Crate Dolly - 1 Stack Capacity
					

Save time transporting your milk crates by stacking them on this mobile Regency milk crate dolly. Accommodating a 13" x 13" crate or stack of crates, this dolly will maneuver easily and quickly around your commercial kitchens, storerooms, and hallways. Wherever you need to go, this dolly will...




					www.webstaurantstore.com


----------



## WobblyHand (Feb 5, 2022)

erikmannie said:


> Now I might be posting too many links. This looks like it is probably not junk, but I would have to save up for it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be aware that things like hydraulic tables and carts seem to be a bit over optimistic on their weight capacity.  I'd hate to put over 500 lbs on my 1000 lb hydraulic table, just wouldn't trust it.  So derate what they say by 50% so you don't have a flimsy item.  The cart might handle it, but the tires might give you a hard time.


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 5, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Be aware that things like hydraulic tables and carts seem to be a bit over optimistic on their weight capacity.  I'd hate to put over 500 lbs on my 1000 lb hydraulic table, just wouldn't trust it.  So derate what they say by 50% so you don't have a flimsy item.  The cart might handle it, but the tires might give you a hard time.



Such a great point!


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 5, 2022)

I ended up buying 2 of these, one cart for my 4J independent, and one cart for my 6J scroll:









						Regency 14 1/4" x 14 1/4" x 7 1/2" Milk Crate Dolly - 1 Stack Capacity
					

Save time transporting your milk crates by stacking them on this mobile Regency milk crate dolly. Accommodating a 13" x 13" crate or stack of crates, this dolly will maneuver easily and quickly around your commercial kitchens, storerooms, and hallways. Wherever you need to go, this dolly will...




					www.webstaurantstore.com
				




I tried to search around for a better price, but they are only sold on one website. I also failed to find a coupon code.

Shipping was only $15.76 for both. Order total was $256.07.

Looking at the photo, I am going to have to make a wood, foam or Delrin insert. I don’t think Delrin is a smart choice due to the high cost of Delrin.

I would like to make a wooden box with a yoga-mat foam D1-6 “6 camlock pattern” insert.


----------



## Just for fun (Feb 5, 2022)

I have the 1000lbs Harbor Fright unit and use it all the time.  I don't think it is best option for storing things.  It's too high to store anything on it under a table.  I would think a specially made card for your chucks would be better.  You could make it narrow to fit up against the wall or low enough to fit under a table or bench.


----------



## Just for fun (Feb 5, 2022)

You posted while I was typing....  Those carts look like they will work just fine.


----------



## MyLilMule (Feb 6, 2022)

I thought this was interesting.


----------



## projectnut (Feb 6, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> 500 lb one is flimsy.  1000 lb one is ok.  I used the 1000 lb one to move 400 lbs of machinery on a pallet, from my wife's hatchback to my side porch.  The wheels are polyurethane coated.  The coating comes off on a 400 lb load leaving bare steel wheels.  The carts do take up a bit of room when not in use, but are really handy when you need one!



Either you got a bad cart, or they're made far differently today than they were a few years ago.  I have both the 500 lb. and the 1,000 lb. cart.  I regularly use the larger one to haul loads of 750 lbs. or more with no problems.  I used it to move my power hacksaw (750 lbs.) and my Sanford surface grinder (650 lbs.) from the truck to the garage.  It's also used regularly to haul machine parts from the garage to the truck.

The 500 lb. one resides in the shop and normally has a 225 lb. rotary table and a 125 lb. chuck on it.  I use it to transport tooling to and from the mills and lathes.


----------



## rabler (Feb 6, 2022)

erikmannie said:


> I ended up buying 2 of these, one cart for my 4J independent, and one cart for my 6J scroll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From your yoga-mat comment, sounds like you intend to tip the chuck over.
I’d suggest setting it up so you can just leave the chucks in the same orientation.  Otherwise your hoist process will get more complicated and probably involve a manual rotation step.  Sure it is more stable on its back, but they’re heavy enough to sit solid on the outer edge.


----------



## WobblyHand (Feb 6, 2022)

projectnut said:


> Either you got a bad cart, or they're made far differently today than they were a few years ago.  I have both the 500 lb. and the 1,000 lb. cart.  I regularly use the larger one to haul loads of 750 lbs. or more with no problems.  I used it to move my power hacksaw (750 lbs.) and my Sanford surface grinder (650 lbs.) from the truck to the garage.  It's also used regularly to haul machine parts from the garage to the truck.
> 
> The 500 lb. one resides in the shop and normally has a 225 lb. rotary table and a 125 lb. chuck on it.  I use it to transport tooling to and from the mills and lathes.


Might be a bad cart.  Honestly, wasn't impressed that the polyurethane wheel coating crumbled under less than half the rated load.  Made for tough rolling until I realized what was happening.  Had the cart for over 10 years and it was stored in a toolshed so it has seen lots of temperature swings.

On smooth ground they're not bad, especially considering their cost.  Great for unloading vehicles.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Feb 6, 2022)

A lot of big chucks have lifting eye holes.  Where I have worked before chucks up to 24" in diameter were lifted off with a crane by such lifting eye and set on a rack, with appropriate sized pipe (about 1/2 diameter) to go thru the center of the chuck.  A small tab was welded on to the face of the pipe so when the chuck was setting on the pipe it could not be pulled off until it was lifted up a 1/2" or so to be removed from the rack.


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 8, 2022)

I received the order that was supposed to contain both carts.

One problem is they shorted me one cart. I contacted customer service, and I do believe that they are sending me out the other cart soon.

The other problem is these carts are made in China and not very impressive at all. I wouldn’t call them flimsy, but they are getting there.


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 8, 2022)

rabler said:


> From your yoga-mat comment, sounds like you intend to tip the chuck over.
> I’d suggest setting it up so you can just leave the chucks in the same orientation.  Otherwise your hoist process will get more complicated and probably involve a manual rotation step.  Sure it is more stable on its back, but they’re heavy enough to sit solid on the outer edge.



I’m going to make a cradle out of wood thats sets in the cart.

I don’t know why having yoga mat foam on the bottom of the wooden cradle would make the chuck more likely to tip over. It does make it easier to rotate 90° (see below). 

When I was referring to “tipping over” above, I was concerned about a heavy chuck on a narrow welding cart tipping over onto the floor.

My Sky Hook tool post crane has a hoist hook that connects to the chuck. This chuck hook makes the process a lot easier.




What I have done is store the heavy chucks “camlock-pin side” down. This is a low center of gravity choice. The yoga mat foam protects the camlock pins.

When I want to use the chuck, I insert the chuck hook (while it is not on the chain). Then I connect the chuck hook to the chain; as I begin to raise the chuck with the crane, the chuck hook forces the chuck to rotate up to the desired mounting orientation.

The main concerns that I am addressing are:

(1) injury to my back
(2) damage to the equipment.


----------



## rabler (Feb 8, 2022)

@erikmannie
Threw that out as food for thought. I meant that I hadn’t found stability to be an issue despite the higher center of gravity and therefore personally find it to be a more compact and convenient way to store them.  Especially if you pick the distance between rails (boards) to be wide enough that the chucks sit low between them.  All of my chucks except the big 20” 4 jaw have backplates so that does make them deeper and more stable.  The 20” doesn’t yet have a storage solution.

I certainly agree that protecting your back and the equipment make a hoist a near necessity.


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 19, 2022)

Here are these milk crate carts in use:


----------



## erikmannie (Feb 21, 2022)

I made 1-7/8” thick plywood squares to put under the chucks. I have yet to drill the holes in the wood (but I have the holes marked out!).

The last little cart is arriving tomorrow so the 5C collet chuck can be rolled around & stashed somewhere.




I don’t have any good ideas yet on how to organize the 7 lathe chuck keys.


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 21, 2022)

I have 5 metro carts with 5” urethane casters, and these are unbelievably good.   They are about 6’ high, 48” long and 18” wide, as I recall.  I use them like file cabinets, filling up all the shelves with stuff I use a lot.  I line them up along the wall, long dimension out, with no space between.   They roll so easily, even on my rough and cracked concrete floor, that I can pull them out with one hand, and get access to both sides.  

They are rated for 1200 pounds, and they can actually do that.   I keep a couple chucks, 12” faceplate, 12” rotab, dividing head, etc. on the adjustable height shelves, and set them to match the lathe bed (higher shelf) and the knee mill at as low as it will go, on a lower shelf.   

I just roll the whole cart to the equipment and transfer at the same level.   Maybe someday I will have to add a track and hoist, but for now I can slide them onto the mill table or onto a wood lathe bed platform, and manipulate them from there.  I’m still old man strong.  

Find them used on Craigslist for cheap.   I think I’ve paid around $100 for each, and added their brand of casters for another $60 per cart.   So much better than HF.  Yes, I have not been compensated for this post.


----------



## francist (Feb 21, 2022)

I either have bigger drawers or smaller chucks, but I just drop the key crossways through the jaws. Where one goes the other can’t help but follow.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 22, 2022)

At school we had a "chuck tree" anchored to the floor at the headstock end of each lathe. The branches were pivoting arms that went thru the center hole of the chuck. A lifting eye screwed into the chuck to lift it off the arm and onto the lathe.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 10, 2022)

I finally got the holes drilled in the wood bases. Here is the completion of the project mentioned in this thread:




The D1-6 camlock studs are sunk in to holes in the wood. I want to have his low of a center of gravity as possible.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 10, 2022)

All that stuff is way too shiny!


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 10, 2022)

benmychree said:


> All that stuff is way too shiny!


It is very stress  relieving for me to wipe the dust off of the chucks, and apply a thin coat of way oil.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 10, 2022)

The whole idea of this project was to get the heavy chucks out of the way. Here they are tucked in, mostly out of the way. I can still access all of the things on that pegboard:


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 10, 2022)

That's a lot of casters!  Nice work.


----------



## Magnett (Apr 10, 2022)

francist said:


> I either have bigger drawers or smaller chucks, but I just drop the key crossways through the jaws. Where one goes the other can’t help but follow.
> 
> View attachment 397556


I like your box for the change gears!


----------



## benmychree (Apr 10, 2022)

erikmannie said:


> The whole idea of this project was to get the heavy chucks out of the way. Here they are tucked in, mostly out of the way. I can still access all of the things on that pegboard:
> 
> View attachment 403756


Way, way, way too neat!


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 10, 2022)

Magnett said:


> I like your box for the change gears!


Please clarify.


----------



## kiwi_007 (May 28, 2022)

For my D1-6 chucks I built an A frame dolly on casters With pins on both sides.
The weight of the chucks keep them in place, the big 4jaw is supported by two pins on the outer dia and the 3 jaws are supported by a pin through the bore of the chuck.

The advantage is the chucks are easily moved, and they don’t take up a lot of real estate.

I got the idea off of the internet and one of the local engineering shops.


----------



## erikmannie (May 28, 2022)

kiwi_007 said:


> For my D1-6 chucks I built an A frame dolly on casters With pins on both sides.
> The weight of the chucks keep them in place, the big 4jaw is supported by two pins on the outer dia and the 3 jaws are supported by a pin through the bore of the chuck.
> 
> The advantage is the chucks are easily moved, and they don’t take up a lot of real estate.
> ...


Can we get a picture, please?


----------



## jwmay (May 29, 2022)

I have the perfect solution! You need to go to the junk yard in a big city and find yourself an old robot! My former employer threw away 10 perfectly useable material handling robots that would pick up and place those chucks precisely where you want them. You'll have to reconnect all the wiring, build new end of arm tooling, build a mobile base for it. and learn to run the teach pendant. But after that, your days of dealing with overly heavy lathe chucks are behind you. 
Otherwise, I think Rabler has about the best solution I've seen. I didn't check to see if he'd posted. If not, go check out his lathe rebuild thread. He built a jib crane that uses the weight of the lathe as counterweight. Pretty slick!


----------



## Boswell (May 29, 2022)

jwmay said:


> You'll have to reconnect all the wiring, build new end of arm tooling, build a mobile base for it. and learn to run the teach pendant


Mike's 6-Axis Articulated Robot
Mike's SCARA Robot.


----------

